# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  ما هي أفضل جامعات عربية حسب التصنيفات العالمية؟؟؟ ادخل لتعرف

## عاصم

أفضل جامعات عربية حسب التصنيفات العالمية
1-جامعة الملك سعود - تصنيفها 186 على العالم - السعودية

2-جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن - تصنيفها 302 على العالم - السعودية

3- جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز - تصنيفها790 على العالم - السعودية

4-جامعة أم القرى - تصنيفها 955 على العالم - السعودية

5-جامعة امام محمد بن سعود - تصنيفها 1000 على العالم - السعودية

6-الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت - تصنيفها 1138 على العالم - لبنان

7-جامعة النجاح - تصنيفها 1193 على العالم - فلسطين

8-جامعة القاهرة - تصنيفها 1219 على العالم - مصر

9-جامعة الملك فيصل - تصنيفها 1256 على العالم - السعودية

10- الجامعة الأمريكية - تصنيفها 1257 العالم - مصر


المصدر
 موقع تريتيب الجامعات العالمي
http://www.webometrics.info

----------


## shimaa fadel

جامعه القاهره ترتيبها 1219 على العالم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حاجه تكسف اوى
بس ان شاء الله هنطورها وهنكون رقم    (1) فى العالم  
yes we can

----------

